# THEY CAN RUN BUT THEY CAN'T HIDE!!!



## HeadHunter (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn thats a stud


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

nice flatty


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW!!!! That is one fat flatty. Congratulations. :bowdown


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I like to call that 1 the Old Milwakee fish cause "It just dont get any better than that!!!" How long was she? I bet about 6-7 lbs.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a real nice one. Wish you had pix with measurements.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

You need measure on that guy! Good job!


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice "DOORMAT"

:bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Definately a good one! :clap


----------

